# Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung



## neo9903 (29. Mai 2008)

*Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Hallo,

Ich bin am Überlegen ob ich meinen Skythe Ninja CU gegen eine Wakü tauschen soll.

CPU ist ein C2Q 6600 G0 und als Gehäuse habe ich ein NZXT Lexa Silverline.
--> Relativ wenig Platz

Ich könnte 2 Radiatoren der Black ICE GT Stealth Serie verbauen ( 1x 240 oberhalb der 5,25 Slots und 1 mal 120 hinten). 
Wie  groß muss der Radiator eigentlich sein für einen Q6600, reicht ein 240er und ein 120 zum Nachrüsten, wenn später etwas zusätliches in den Kreislauf kommen sollte?

Als Pumpe würde ich die Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB  12V Pumpe- Standard Version.

Reicht die Standart      Version oder wäre eine teure besser? Oder doch eine Laing nehmen?

Als AGB ist mir die aquabox 3 1/2" silber ins Auge gesprungen, da ich ihn platzsparend verbauen kann.

Welcher CPU Kühler ware zu empfehlen? Alphacool Nexxxos x2 highflow, oder brauche ich für den zwingend eine Laing? Welcher wäre in Kombination mit der Aquastream zu empfehlen?

Wenn ihr sagt, dass man in den Lexa keine gescheite Wakü hineinbauen kann, oder dass ich größe Radiatoren brauche, werde ich das Projekt WaKü auf Eis legen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen?

Thx

mfg Neo


----------



## exa (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

ein 240er radi reicht für die cpu aus

die aquastream hat den vorteil, das du sie nachträglich upgraden kannst, wenn du die zusatzfeatures brauchst...

den kühler kannst du nehmen, ich empfehle einen ek supreme...


----------



## neo9903 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Ist der ek supreme besser oder was ist der Vorteil von dem?

Zu den Radiatoren: Wie ist die Black IC GT Stealth Serie? Wäre ein anderer Radiator zu empfehlen?

Welcher Schlauch ist zu empfehlen z.B 10/8 PUR mit Schraubverschlüssen?
Brauche ich an der Pumpe bzw am AGB irgendwelchen zusätzlichen Verschraubungen oder Zubehör?

thx


----------



## exa (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

ja der ek supreme ist besser, bei vielen tests ist er ganz oben...

der radi is ok, ich denke mal thermochill sind noch besser, aber auch unbezahlbar..

PUR schlauch ist ziemlich hart und dadurch schwer zu verlegen, ich würde lieber PVC schlauch nehmen

ob nun Tüllen oder Verschraubungen, ist eig mehr ne optische sache, viele denken das verschraubungen dichter/sicherer sind, aber wenn man sorgfältig ist, ist das unsinn...

alle teile werden standartmäßig ohne anschlüsse geliefert, die muss man immer dazu kaufen, es gibt seltene ausnahmen, da stehts dann aber dabei...


----------



## neo9903 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Ich habe dann einmal etwas zusammengestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir fehlen noch die Wasserzusätze:
Was brauche ich für einen Farbzusatz um das Wasser blau zu färben( wenn möglich ohne UV)

Habe ich etwas vergessen, bzw wo kann ich etwas einsparen?
thx


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

kühler: *auch für ek stimm*
pumpe: die anderen versionen bieten vor allen dingen mehr überwachungsoptionen - wenn du ne halbe lüftersteuerung willst ganz nett. wenn du keine oder eine ganze willst unnötig.
agb: 1/8" gewinde und afaik alu. würde ich mir nochmal überlegen, ein 5,25" schacht wird doch wenigstens noch frei sein? notfalls kann man agbs mit geringer höhe auch vor der cpu unterbringen, sparst dir ja den riesen cpu-kühler.
schläuche: pur ist eher unter "rohr" einzuordnen, pvc die bessere wahl.
pvc mit 1mm wandstärke ist aber z.t. schon wieder zu weich (lässt sich leicht biegen - knickt dann aber schnell ab), 7,5/10 oder 8/11 sind die bessere wahl. (erstere passen auch in (8/10er anschlüsse, für letzteren gibts passende 8/11er)
anschlüsse: tüllen sind nicht billiger, brauchen mehr platz, montage ist aufwendiger - ich seh da irgendwie null vorteile gegenüber verschraubungen, wenn man keine würste verlegen will. (worin ich wiederum auch keinen vorteil sehe)


----------



## Ludrig (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Oder mit der Zusammenstellung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Pumpe die Laing mit AGB oben drauf:
Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro AGB, 88,49 EUR - A-C-Shop

Als Schlauch: Warum nicht nen 10/13er:
Schlauch PVC 13/10mm glasklar, 1,15 EUR - A-C-Shop
oder
Schlauch Masterkleer 12,7/9,5mm klar (3/8"ID) 13/10mm, 2,49 EUR - A-C-Shop
..dann halt die passenden Anschlüsse dazu
Obendrauf noch 5% Rabatt und fertig ist die Brause


----------



## GoZoU (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Der EK Supreme ist zu empfehlen, damit machst du sicher nichts falsch. In Sachen Pumpe würde ich dir zur Aquastream XT raten. Der erwähnte Thermochill liegt lediglich 2K vor "normalen" Tripler-Radis, der Aufpreis ist das Mehr an "Nutzen" also sicher nicht wert. Zumal deiner CPU die 2 Grad beim Übertakten sicher schnuppe sind. 

Wie ruyven_macaran schon erwähnte, würde ich auch zu 8/11er PVC-Schlauch greifen. Als Wasserzusatz kann ich dir Innovatec IP-Protect ans Herz legen, dass hat bei mir noch nie zu Problemen geführt (selbst mit einem Kreislauf aus Kupfer in dem Kupfer und Alu verbaut waren). 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## neo9903 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

So ich habe noch eimal aktualisiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ich habe einen Anderen AGB hinzugekügt.

Kann ich zu dem inovatek Konzentrat diese Farbe Ferwenden, ohne dass es Probleme gibt.

Habe ich sonst noch etwas vergessen, was sollte noch verändert werden?


Die Laing Pumpe mit AGB wäre auch eine Alternative. Wie sieht es bei dieser mit der Lautstärke aus, ich habe gelesen, dass sie mit bestimmten Aufsätzen laut sein soll.

thx


----------



## GoZoU (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Persönlich habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen mit Primochill und Inno Protect gemacht, aber vielleicht hilft dir dieser Thread: Primochill PC Ice Dye Bomb + Inno Protekt?


----------



## neo9903 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

so jetzt mit der laing. Wenn sie leise ist kommt sie mir billiger als mit der aquastream. Passt dann alles? Vielen dank



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja das mit der Farbe sollte dann funktionieren


Weiß jemand wie laut oder leise die  Laing mit aufgebauten AGB ist, denn wenn sie zu laut ist muds ich die Aquastream nehmen


----------



## neo9903 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Welche Pumpe soll ich nehmen: die Laing mit AGB oder die Aquastream xt standart?

Ist die Laing in dieser Konstellation leise und bringt die Mehrleisung der Pumpe etwas?

mfg Neo


----------



## GoZoU (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Die AS hat beinahe die selbe Leistung wie die Laing. Ich hab schon öfters gehört, dass beide Pumpen ähnlich laut sind (bei voller Leistung). Aber die AS hat dazu noch einige Steuerfunktionen, daher würde ich zu der greifen. BTW halte ich den Laing-AGB für nicht sehr empfehlenswert. 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## kuttis (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Die Laing würde ich auch nur empfehlen wenn der Platz echt sehr gering ist oder permanent viel Pumpenleistung benötigt wird.


----------



## GoZoU (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Die Laing und die AS XT sind doch fast auf dem selbe Niveau, allerdings lässt sich die Laing mit Hilfe des Poweradjust auch regeln. Ich habe mir mal eine bestellt (zusammen mit dem PA) vielleicht kann ich nochmal einen subjektiven Vergleich ziehen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Genius637 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

also mir wurde geasgt das die aquastream xt besonders für anfaänger empfehlenswert ist da dort die entlüftung einfacher ist.
Hab deshalb bei meiner Zusammenstellung ne aquastream xt ultra genommen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

die aquastream hat einen entlüftungsmodus (pumpe geht an-aus-an - sonst macht man das von hand) und generell stellen schwächere pumpen weniger hohe ansprüche an den agb, was die entlüftung angeht.
und die aquastream ist nur bei maximaler leistung so stark wie die laing, @standard ist sie deutlich leiser.
bei den aufsatzagbs für laing haben dagegen einige leute probleme mit strudelbildung, was entlüften nicht gerade einfach macht.

wenn die aquastream mit einem eheim-aufsteck-ab kombinierst, dürfte der preis wieder ~ der gleiche sein.
läuft also alles auf die alte frage "sehr leise, vollkommen ausreichende und sperrige" oder "recht ruhige, übermäßig starke, kompakte" pumpe hinaus.


----------



## neo9903 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

OK danke für die Antworten.

Dann ist die Aquastream meine Wahl.

Bringt es etwas enn ich die Pumpe mit der Aluplatte um Gegensatz zu normalen Entkopplern befestige, denn sie kostet doch 10 mehr?

Was muss ich beim AGB beachten bzw wie groß soll er sein?

Auf Seite 1 habe ich in der Zusammenstellung einen von EK. Würde der passen? Denn von der Größe kann ich den unterbringen.

Wenn ich in den Kreislauf eine Grafikkarte einbinden möchte, reichen dann der 240er und der 120er Radiator noch aus oder bräuchte ich dann einen zusätzlichen bzw Größeren Radiator.



Danke

mfg Neo


----------



## Digger (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

ja die frage mit dem agb hab ich auch, wie groß soll so einer sein?
ich mussnämlich aus platzgründen eine laing holen und dazu noch nen neuen agb.

reicht da son magicool 150 oda brauch ich nen 250er ?!?


----------



## GoZoU (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Die Radiatoren reichen, der AB von EK ist auch gut. Ich kann dir als Entkopplung nur das Shoggy-Sandwhich ans Herz legen, das funktioniert echt super und du bekommst die Komponenten dafür in jedem Baumarkt.

@Digger: Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, dann gibt es für den EK Multioption noch einen "Anti Cylon" Zusatz. Ein Bekannter hat den mit der Laing getestet und schwört seit dem drauf. 

MfG
GoZoU

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Digger (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

naja und wie groß muss der so sein? reicht mit diesem anti cyclon nen 150er ?


----------



## Digger (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

udn was is an dem magicool schlechter? der is immerhion 5 günstiger


----------



## neo9903 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Die Radiatoren reichen, der AB von EK ist auch gut. Ich kann dir als Entkopplung nur das Shoggy-Sandwhich ans Herz legen, das funktioniert echt super und du bekommst die Komponenten dafür in jedem Baumarkt.


 
Ich habe von dem Shoggy Sandwich noch nichts gehört. Kannst du mir erklären was das ist bzw hast du einen link dazu.

thx


----------



## GoZoU (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Shoggy Sandwich  Funktioniert echt klasse.

@Digger: KA ob der reicht, laut der Aussage des Bekannten schon. Ich habe mir auch den EK Multioption 150 mit Anti Cylon besstellt. Wenn die Lieferung eingetroffen ist, kann ich sicherlich mehr sagen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Digger (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

wegen diesem sandwich, ich hab dafür einen ganz normalen schwamm ausser küche genommen diese dicken gelben mit der harten unterseite furnktioniert genauso perfekt, meine hpps hört man gar nich


----------



## neo9903 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Ok thx

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich nicht doch eine Laing aus Platzgründen nehmen soll, denn die könnte ich im Festplattenkäfig befestigen.

Welche Version mit welchen Aufsatz wäre leise und daher zu empfehlen. Als AG kommt der Ek mit dem anti Cyclon rein. Braucht man um die Laing zu regeln etwas Zusätliches oder ist das im Lieferumfang dabei.


Ich habe zwar vorher schon gefragt, aber zur Sicher heit nochmal:

Kann ich ohne Probleme zum Q6600 OC eine Graka ala 4870 oder ev 2 4870 im CF (ist zwar nicht geplant, da die 8800GTS640 absolut schnell genug ist) in den Kreislauf einbinden, ohne dass ich mehr bzw größere Radiatoren brauche.

thx

mfg Neo


----------



## GoZoU (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Sollte möglich sein alles einzubinden. Wenn du die Laing regeln willst, dann brauchst du einen Poweradjust von Aqua-Computer. Als Deckel habe ich mich für den Watercool entschieden. 

Meine Bestellung bzgl. der Laing sah wie folgt aus:

Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T
Watercool DDC-Case Laing Aufsatz
Aquacomputer poweradjust USB Version LT für Laing DDC

Allerdings entschied ich mich auch nur aus Platzgründen für die Laing, sonst wäre es mit Sicherheit die AS geworden. Da der Deckel von AC manchmal Fehler haben soll, hab ich mich für den von Watercool entschieden, in der Leistung sollten die sich alle nicht viel nehmen. Du kannst natürlich auch einfach zur Laing Pro greifen, da ist der AC-Deckel schon mit bei. Den Poweradjust gibt es auch mit Frontblende, aber da er bei mir eh intern verbaut wird, tut es auch die günstigere Variante.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## neo9903 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

schade dass es die Blende  nur in Silber und nicht in schwarz gibt naja ev einfach lackieren.

Wenn man die Laing nicht drosselt ist sie dann laut?

Und welche soll ich nehmen, die Pro oder die Ultra?

Danke


----------



## GoZoU (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Die Pro hat mehr als genug Leistung und wenn die dir nicht reicht, kannst du sie zur Ultra umlöten. Über die Lautstärke kann ich wie gesagt noch keine Aussage treffen....der Kampf zwischen den Eheim- und Laing-Anhängern tobt schon ewig , aber im Allgemeinen sollen die Eheims leiser sein. Meine HPPS+ war mMn nicht zu hören.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## neo9903 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Ok Danke


----------



## neo9903 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Ich habe noch einmal eine Frage bzüglich Radiatoren. 

Welche sind besser die Black Ice GT Stealth Serie oder die Magicool Slim (je 240er bzw 120er)?

Die Black ice gefällt mir zwar besser (schwarz) ist aber um einiges teuer.

Ich habe habe aktuell 2 Skythe Slip Stream Lüfter (800/1200) in Verwendung, sollte ich die Gegen Sflexes oder Yate Loon oder andere gute Lüfter tauschen?

Danke


----------



## exa (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

black ice is besser, du musst wissen ob es dir das wert is...

deine lüfter sollten langen...


----------



## neo9903 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Ok dann die Black Ice die Magicool hätte ich nur genommen, wenn sie besser oder gleichwertig wären.

danke


----------



## Ace (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Ich Kann dir auch den Black Ice empfehlen hatte ihn lange genug drinnen


----------



## neo9903 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]So ich habe bestellt:​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
Stk. *[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Produkt  *[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Artikel Nr.  *[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Preis*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Schlauchabschneider*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]60000
[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3,99  [/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Black ICE Radiator  GT Stealth 240 - black*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]35006
[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]39,90  [/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Anschlusskit  Verschraubung 11/8mm G1/4" gerade*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]62056
[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]13,99  [/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Schlauch Masterkleer  11/8mm klar*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]58006
[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]9,96  [/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Innovatek Protect  Konzentrat 500ml*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]30018
[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]10,99  [/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*EK Water Blocks  EK-Multioption RES 150 Rev.2*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]45108
[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]34,49  [/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Eheim 1046  Auslassadapter auf G1/4"*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]52001
[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3,99  [/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Blende Dual  (240)/HEXX Alu Black*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]38064
[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]15,99  [/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Eheim 1046/48  Einlassadapter G1/4"*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]52003
[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3,99  [/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*EK Water Blocks  EK-ANTI-Cyclon*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]45124
[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2,50  [/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Aquacomputer  Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]49050
[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]68,99  [/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*120mm Scythe Slip  Stream 1200*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]78058
[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]7,90  [/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*EK Water Blocks  EK-Supreme Plexi universal*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]10138
[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]48,99  [/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Black ICE Radiator  GT Stealth 120 - lite*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]35122
[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]24,99  [/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*EK Water Blocks EK  Supreme 775 Mounting Plate*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]16071
[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4,89  [/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Primochill PC Ice  Dye Bomb - UV Blau*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]30034
[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3,99  [/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Kaltlicht Kathoden  UV 2x 10cm*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]89000
[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]7,99  [/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Anschraubtülle 90°  drehbar AG 1/4" auf 11/8mm*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]62034
[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5,98  [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Zwischensumme:  313,51 [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]General  Logistics Systems (Versand nach AT : 4.972 kg): 16,30 [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]inkl. UST 19%:  52,66 [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Summe*:* 329,81 

*[/FONT]Ich habe doch die Aquastream xt genommen, da ich viel über die Laing gelesen habe da sie relativ laut ist und ich die Aquastream auch verbauen kann, es müsste sich vom Platz ausgehen. und günstiger ist sie auch noch.

Wenn die HD 4870 kommt wird die geholt und in den Kreislauf dazugehängt.

Mal schaun wenn das Zeug kommt.

Viele Dank für eure Hilfe

mfg Neo​


----------



## Ace (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

^^ LOL @ Laing!(kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln) was willste mit dem Schlauchabschneider?da langt jede Schere dafür rausgeschmissenes Geld


----------



## exa (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

ace, es is erwiesener maßen so das die laing lauter ist....

kommt natürlich immer drauf an wie man entkoppelt und so weiter, aber seis drum

man kann nicht behaupten das die pumope schlecht ist...


----------



## neo9903 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Stimmt eine Schere hätt es auch getan, naja zu spät auch egal.
Die Laing hätte mit etwa gleicher Ausstattung etwa 30  mehr gekostet (aquaadjust). Das mit der Software gefällt mir halt.  Und ich befürchte das mir eine Laing zu laut wäre, da es mir öfters auffällt, das ich schnell etwas als laut empfinde z.B auch meine PS3. Andere empfinden sie wiederum als leise.Aber vom Style her wäre eine Laing sicher super

Ist die Einbaulage der  Aquastream eigentlich egal? Also z.B den Auslass auf der Seite?


----------



## Digger (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

glaub ja, is wie bei der eheim die kannste auch drehen wohin du willst


----------



## GoZoU (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Ja ist egal.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

eheim gibt offiziell aufrechte postion für den betrieb vor, d.h. auslass nach oben.
aber technisch fällt mir dafür kein grund ein -mit ausnahme der elektromagneten ist das ding ist nunmal drehsymetrisch aufgebaut- und auch von leuten, die sie hochkant hingestellt haben, habe ich noch keine probleme gehört.
das einzige, was nicht zu empfehlen ist: mit dem einlass nach unten.
das lager befindet sich größtenteils hinten in der pumpe und da könnte sich dann eine luftblase halten.


----------



## exa (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

naja aber mit auslass nach unten wär auch ziemlich blöd^^


----------



## neo9903 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

OK danke


----------



## Thunder (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

naja mir ist gerade aufgefallen das du nur einen scythe bestellt hast,soll das so??


----------



## neo9903 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*



Thunder schrieb:


> naja mir ist gerade aufgefallen das du nur einen scythe bestellt hast,soll das so??



Ich habe auf meinem Ninja CU schon 2 Slip Stream oben (i mal 800 und 1 mal 1200) darum nur einen.


----------



## Thunder (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

achsoooo ^^ sry dann mal


----------



## neo9903 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Kannst du ja nicht wissen


----------



## neo9903 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Heute würde meine Bestellung versendet.

Ich habe gelesen, dass man die einzelnen Teile vor der Inbetriebnahme durchgespült werden soll. Wie mache ich das am Besten, hat jemand einen Tip?

Danke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

eimer wasser, pumpe, n paar stücken schlauch - und ordentlich durchpumpen lassen.
wenn mans anschlussstechnisch hinbekommt, kann man natürlich auch direkt an den wasserhahn gehen.
zerlegbare teile kann man auch einfach aufschrauben (garantie entfällt) - die späne aus meinem ek-kühler hab ich z.b. einfach per nagelbürste entsorgt.


----------



## GoZoU (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Radi hab ich einfach mit Cilit Bang und Zitronensäure durchgespült. Vielleicht auch mal ein Bisschen von dem Zeug einfüllen und dann gut durchschütteln. Ansonsten machs einfach wie ruyven_macaran sagt.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## neo9903 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

OK dann werde ich das mal so machen.

Danke


----------



## neo9903 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Ich hätte noch eine Frage bezüglich WLP.

Meinen Q6600 habe ich geschliffen. ich bin nun am überlegen welche WLP ich mit dem EK Supreme verwenden soll. Zur Auswahl habe ich Coolaboratory Liquid  Pro (Spritze) oder Arctic Silver 5. Welche soll ich nehmen? Zum entfernen des  Liqid Pro muss ich dann die CPU und den Kühler schleifen.

Was wäre also eure Empfehlung?

Danke


----------



## GoZoU (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Da ich Liquid Pro gegenüber eher misstrauisch und dir die 2k auch keine besseren Übertaktungsergebnisse bescheren, würde ich zur Arctic Silver raten.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## neo9903 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Die Liquid habe ich beim Ninja auch drauf. ich find sie super. Die einzigen Bedenken habe ich mit dem EK wenn ich ihne einmal herunternehmen muss, da man das zeug dann abschleifen muss und der Ek ja eine geringe Restbodenstärke hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

solange du weiterhin liquid pro nutzt -und es sieht nicht so aus, als ob auf absehbare zeit was besseres rauskommt- kannst du die reste auch drauf lassen.
das zeug legiert halt einfach mit kupfer - sieht anders aus, hat aber so und für sich keine nachteile für die kühlung.
wenn beide seiten kupfer sind...
würde mal direkt bei coolaboratory nachfragen, könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein legieren von beiden seiten her auch zu einem verschweißen führen kann.


----------



## neo9903 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

So ich habe die wakü eingebaut. Hatt ganz gut geklappt und sieh auch gut aus. Einige kabel muss ich noch sortieren. Die Digitalkamera is gerade eingeschickt. Vielleicht kann ich eine andere auftreiben oder sonst vorerst das Handy nehmen.


----------



## neo9903 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Ich bin ein wenig am OC:

Mien Q6600 G0 zurzeit auf 3,5ghz @ 1,376V mit etwa 66°C Core.

Im Deckel Befindet sich der 240er Radiator mit 2 Slip Stream 1200er Lüfter.

Wie kann ich es am besseren anstellen, dass ich die 2 Lüfter, am besseren sogar 3 Temperaturgeregelt ansteuere. Wenn ich die Aquastream Xt von der Standart auf die Ultra upgrade könnte ich ja Lüfter regeln. Nur ich glaube nicht, dass ich 2 bzw 3 Lüfter daran anschließen kann. gibt es vielleicht eine Endstufe für die Pumpe oder so etwas in der Richtung.

Danke 

mfg Neo


----------



## GoZoU (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Nein so etwas gibt es nicht. Du kannst schauen wie viel Leistung deine Lüfter benötigen und diese dann ggf. an den Ausgang der AS anschließen. Alternativ kannst du die Steuerung aber bestimmt auch über die Lüfteranschlüsse des Mainboards vornehmen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## neo9903 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

In der Aquasuit kann man das super mit den Reglern einstellen, habe ich gesehen.

Die Lüfter brauchen auf 12v etwa 0,4A --> 4,8W und die Pumpe sollte 5W schaffen.

--> wird es am besseren sein wenn ich auf die Ultra upgrade und dann daran die 2 Lüfter anschließe.

Danke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

ultra und normal sind die gleiche technik, der unterschied liegt nur in der software.
entweder die pumpe kann es - oder nicht.
5w sind der verbrauch der pumpe selbst, keine angabe zum lüfterausgang.
zu dem konnte ich bei ac leider nichts finden, die meisten lüftersteurungen bieten entweder 0,5 oder 1a.
wenn pro lüfter 0,4a verbraucht werden reicht das für 3 stück definitiv nicht - für 2 stück reicht es, wenns tatsächlich 1a sind.
am besten mal bei ac nach technischen daten anfragen. (wenn die nicht beiliegen - schlimm genug, dass es nicht in der produktbeschreibung steht)


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Laut Aquacomputer soll die Steuerung eh eine Schutzschaltung haben.
Also einfach immer mehr Lüfter dran hängen bis die Pumpe Stopp schreit.

Ich tippe mal auf 1A da AC afaik drei ihrer Lüfter damit betreiben können will.


----------



## neo9903 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Ich habe auf die ultra upgegradet und die 2 Lüfter laufen problemlos daran.
Das Reglereinsstellen macht ein wenig Probleme. Der I Anteil geht sehr schnell auf 100%. Naja mal schau, dass sollte ich eigentlich können(Schule).


----------



## neo9903 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Warscheinlich werde ich noch mehr Lüfter mit der Pumpe steuern.
Dazu muss ich mir eine Endstufe zusammenbauen. Wahrscheinlich auf PWM Basis mit 20W+.


----------



## neo9903 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Ich habe mir eine HD 4870 gekauft. Weiß jemand ob es schon Wasserblocks gibt, bzw wann sie kommen. Ich würde einen von EK bevorzugen, doch ich weis nicht wann die kommen.


----------



## GoZoU (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Aqua Computer hat im Forum zumindest schon welche angekündigt Klick

Die sollten eigentlich schon lieferbar sein, lange kann es also nicht mehr dauern.

Auch bei Watercool scheints nicht mehr lange zu dauern Klick

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## neo9903 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Ok Danke

scheint sich ja nur noch um Tage zu handeln. Hoffentlich kommt der von EK in der Plexi version auch bald. Schade dass es vom Aquagratix kein Plexi version gibt. Mir gefällt es nicht wenn man nicht durchschauen kann.


----------



## neo9903 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

nachdem ich jetzt meine HD4870 auch mit Wasser kühle hab ich jetzt einmal Bilder vom im Prinzip fertigen Umbau.

Als ich die Wakü für die Graka umgebaut habe hatte ich auch den Ek Supreme geöffnet. Es hatte sich ein bisschen Drech abgelagert aber nicht viel. Dann habe ich ihn mit Druckluft gereinigt.

Da viel Bedenken gegenüber den UV Leuchstoffen haben, Habe ich festgestellt dass ich von meinem Ice Dye Zeugs nichts abgelagert hat. Der Kupferboden ist wie neu. Mal schauen wie es nach längerem Einsatz aussieht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Digger (4. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

ui schick den hol ich mir demnächst auch  
find nur schade dass der kühler so "klein" is, fänds besser wenn er mehr von drer karte abdecken würde *auch wenns nich nötog wäre sone berieche zu kühlen*


edit/ hat der ek kühler eig auch LED löcher wie der EK Supreme ? wär sehr geil


----------



## neo9903 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

LED Bohrungen habe ich keine gesehen.

und die hd4870 liegt immer zw45 und 50°C.

Die EK Kühler sind schon super.

Achja vor kurzem ist mir mein P5E RiP gegangen. Jetzt habe ich das ASUS Maximus Formula Drinnen --> Sind die Bilder nicht mehr ganz aktuell


----------



## Digger (8. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

schade dass es keine led löcher gibt. 

wie haste das denn geschafft dass dein mobo weggeraucht is?


----------



## neo9903 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Ich habe meine Wakü umgebaut (Graka+ zusätzlichen Radi). Rechner gestartet allesbestens. Am nächsten Tag surfte ich im Netz. Dann startete ich den PC neu und nichts gang mehr. Kein BIOs mehr kein Biepsen nur das NT und die Wakü und die Kaltlichkatonden gingen noch. Nach graka tuachen kam ich dadu dass das Board hin war.

Also musste schnell ein neues Board her, denn am nächsten Tag war Lan. Also im Shop geschaut. Das ASUS P5Q Deluxe wäre interresant gewesen, doch es war so schnell nicht lieferbar. Aber sie hatten noch einige Maximus Formula um 150€. Das habe ich mir dan mitnehmen lassen. Ich musste feststellen, das einiges an Zubehör fehlte, aber dass bekam ich mir 2 Tage später problemlos holen. Schade dass es die SE Version nicht mehr gibt, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.


btw.  Wie kann man denn das Signaturbild wie bei dir anzeigen lassen? 

thx


----------



## Digger (9. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

bei sysprofile gibts bei sigs verschiedene sorten.
du musst bei "sig für Foren" den entsprechenden link wählen und kannst ihn dann hier als sig nutzen.


----------



## neo9903 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Bei mir funktionieren die nicht. Kann ich keine Bilder in der Signatur haben? Hast du auch keinen speziellen Acoount oder so was?


----------



## Digger (9. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

den code da unten(rot markiert ) musst du einfach in deine sig schreiben. so hab ichs gemacht





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo9903 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

OK danke für die Hilfe

Bei mir funktioniert es trotzdem nicht.

dann kann man wohl nichts machen. Was solls.


----------



## Blackrabbit (26. Mai 2010)

*Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Hallo Leute,

Nachdem ich heute mir nochmals den WaKü Guide durchgelesen habe und ich vorhabe demnächst mein gehäuse zu wechseln dachte ich mir ich steige auf wakü um da mein PC doch sehr Laut ist.

Ich würde gerne von euch wissen was ihr von meiner Zusammenstellung haltet und bin auch für änderungen offen, bin ja einsteiger in der wakü.

Das einzigste was ich nicht ändern werde in der folgenden aufstellung ist das gehäuse!

Hier meine Zusammenstellung:

   Gehäuse ->        Thermaltake Mozart TX

  Computer  Komponenten : 

  CPU :                    Intel C2Q 8200@2,3 gHz aufrüstung auf Q9550 geplant
  GPU:                     Geforce 9800GT(umgelabelt) wird dann ersetzt durch Ati HD 5870 2 GiB Vram
  HDD´s :                 1x 500 GiB ; 2x 250 GiB ; 1x 1,5 TB
  Netzteil :             Noname 650 Watt, wird dann ersetzt durch ein gleichstarkes Markennetzteil (Silent)

  Zu Kühlen :         CPU ; GPU ; HDD´s


  Komponenten :

  CPU -  Kühler ->                   Swiftech Apogee XT Extreme Performance 775/1156/1366


  GPU – Kühler ->                   EK Water Blocks EK-FC5870 v2 

  HDD – Kühler  ->                 Koolance HD57 ( HDx2 )               2x mal                                  


  AGB                  ->                          EK Water Blocks EK – Multioption RES 250 Rev.2 

  Pumpe            ->                     Laing DDC – Pumpe 12V Ultra AGB                 


  Radiator  1     ->                Phobya Xtreme 200  

  Radiator 2      ->                MagiCool Xtreme Dual 240 Radiator 

  Lüfter              ->                   Für Radiator 1 : Yate loon D22SL-12H 220mm/600rpm 
                                                                 Für Radiator 2 : Be Quiet CaseFan PCGH Edition 2x 

  Steuergerät   ->              Scythe Kaze Server 5.25 – Schwarz          

  Dazu diverse Kleinteile : Schläuche ; Anschlussstücke ; Schmiermittel für Pumpe

  Hab mir alles erstmal über Aquatuning rausgesucht 

Aufbau der Wakü ist folgendermaßen geplant:

AGB -> Pumpe -> Radiator 2 -> HDD´s -> CPU -> Radiator 1 -> GPU -> AGB



  Meine Restlichen PC Komponenten sind:

8 GiB Ram ; Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro ; viele lüfter meisten werden ja abgeschafft gg, MB: EVGA 750i SLI FTW

Bin gespannt wie euch meine zusammenstellung gefällt bzw. was ihr mir für änderungen oder verbesserungen vorschlagt

Danke euch im vorraus

Blackrabbit


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe für WaKü Zusammenstellung*

Wie wärs, wenn du dafür einen neuen Thread im passenden Unterforum eröffnest, anstatt 22 Monate alte Leichen aus dem Keller zu holen?


----------

